Ask HN: Can you determine encryption pwd with an encrypted and unencrypted file? - benologist
======
brudgers
If the password is weak [e.g. "12345", "pa55w0rd", "eatMoreCHKin68", etc.] and
the encryption implementation is available, then an educated brute force
generation of encrypted files could recover the password. That's the principal
behind rainbow tables.

Of course the data has to be valuable enough to justify such an attack and the
cost of using physical methods [e.g. theft, keylogging, etc.] has to be
higher.

Good luck.

------
svennek
That depends on the encryption method used. If it is any good, then no.

~~~
benologist
I think it's AES 256 bit, is that good?

~~~
svennek
Yeah, that is state of the art. No chance there...

